# Custom Paint Job in AR?



## r3v0lution (Feb 6, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone knows a place near western Arkansas to get a good paint job? I saw an ad on some site where they do the dip paint jobs.. I imagine that runs a pretty penny, but in all reality I don't have a clue..

Any input would be appreciated..


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Paint job on what, I imagine you're talking rifles, I personally would just buy reusable covers that can be used on several different calibers, but then again I don't really use camo all that often.


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

you could always do it yourself.buy a durakote kit with the stenciles.they have a lot of different patterns and colors and the paint is very durable.another alternative is sending it off and having it dipped.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's not all that expensive to have them dipped. There's a place in Michigan where it's pretty reasonable. I'll see if I can find a link.


----------



## r3v0lution (Feb 6, 2012)

Thx! I would appreciate that link..

Its not really a big deal, like I said... I am curious and don't really have a clue about pricing.. Figured if it isn't too much I would look into it...


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I haven't been able to try dipping my rifle yet, but several people have done a couple. I plan to try dipping my rifle in about a month.

Here is a link to the site that I found my camo kit.
http://www.mydipkit.com/


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Try this one. Has a complete price list and they dip anything..even Grandma !! http://moabhunting.yuku.com/topic/9382/SKULL-MOUNT-PRICE-S-Patterns#.TzXISORZfKc


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL ...Get her dipped to match the carpet.....


----------



## r3v0lution (Feb 6, 2012)

Pretty bad a** how they do that stuff...

Tryin to pick up a new AR in the coming weeks.. (waiting on bonus check) think I might spring for something like that...

Like I said, I saw an ad for someplace in NW AR, but I can't remember where.. Seems like it was Arkansas Predator Hunters Association website... But after a couple weeks of tryin, the site was broke.. Haven't tried to get back on in a few months.. Maybe I will find it eventually..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

*http://www.houtsente...r_patterns.html*
*These guys sell duracoat*

*http://www.redcreekt...ngservices.html*

*Then there is cerakote ...*

*Check www.brownells.com I'll bet they sell both.*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You could always do a rattle can job on it. Walmart sells a flat camo colored kit. I've seen some awesome paint jobs using leaves and such for stencils. nd if you don't like it you can take it off.


----------

